# Cisco 2811 Configuration



## Sam Kundishora (May 26, 2008)

Recently purchased a new cisco 2811 and how do I configure it as a getway router from my ISP to the bandwidth provider?


----------



## satven (May 27, 2008)

Are you going to use this Router as a Gateway router to access internet , Do you want to use Wireless AP or LAN Switch


----------



## Sam Kundishora (May 26, 2008)

Satven
You might be asleep - soory. but I need to configure the cisco 2811 router for internet link ONLY for the time being. There is one network coming into the router and then out to the internet. Infact I am replacing the cisco 1700 router that has been doing this job.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Are you using an internal WIC on this? Is this also your firewall? Have you ever setup timing etc... for a standing internet connection? If frontending your circuit I assume it's PPP. Can you confirm? 

As for this box being your default gateway, all that should be needed is to enable routing on it and then setup any internal routes for subnets not directly connected to it on its fastethernet interface.

Oh and of course don't forget to install the latest IOS supporting encryption for your SSH keys and lock down the console!


----------



## Sam Kundishora (May 26, 2008)

I did not purchase any interface cards with it because at PRESENT I only want it to direct data in and out of my network (Single network) as a gateway to the SINGLE bandwidth provider. I will expand it and at that time I will invest in additional modules.
Hope you will be able to help

Sam





Tekmazter said:


> Are you using an internal WIC on this? Is this also your firewall? Have you ever setup timing etc... for a standing internet connection? If frontending your circuit I assume it's PPP. Can you confirm?
> 
> As for this box being your default gateway, all that should be needed is to enable routing on it and then setup any internal routes for subnets not directly connected to it on its fastethernet interface.
> 
> Oh and of course don't forget to install the latest IOS supporting encryption for your SSH keys and lock down the console!


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Hi Sam, I am still a bit lost here. Did my suggestion about enabling routing and then setting up any routes to internal subnets answer your question? If you're only on one subnet internally, the 2800 series router WILL (if the interface is configured properly) route to that subnet. After enabling routing all that should be needed is to point all traffic '0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0' to the next hop address (ISP?).


----------



## satven (May 27, 2008)

sat#conf t
sat(config)#service dhcp # enables DHCP service onur router 
" # Ip dhcp pool xyz <xyz - is ur pool name > 
# network 192.168.20.0 255.255.255.0 

Set ip add on your Router WAN interface : e.g 

sat(config)# int serial 0
" # Ip add < ip add/mask > ## This shd b ur Public ip of ur end
# ip nat outside 

sat(config)# int f0/0
# ip add 192.168.20.1 255.255.255.0
# ip nat inside 
#no shut

sat(config)# access-list 101 permit ip any any 
")#ip nat inside source list 101 pool <xyz> overload <WAN interface,i.e S0> 
(config)#ip classless
(config)#ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 <ip add> # <ip add - is ur ISP end public ip >

--------------------->
with the above config , your router will act as gateway to ur lan network , With NAT .

Let me know ur thoughts on this.... Hope this solve ur purpose. Try out.

Sorry for delay .. 

Thnx 
satven


----------



## satven (May 27, 2008)

Frend:
1) Default route 
2) Overload serial <wan int> cmds are optional...,

Hoe to check above stuff is working or not :
a)connect a switch to ur router f0/0 interface , 
b)connnect alaptop and check if it is geting ip atuomaticcaly of not ,
c)if not ,give ur laptop gateway ip of ur F0/0 add of ur router , and ping 
d)Browse the internet with right DNS and see u can access net or not 
At last if evertything works well !! , Replace ur 1700 with this 2811- ISR..
------
Thnx
satven


----------



## satven (May 27, 2008)

did u try this SAM.., I thinnk u r enjoying the weekend party!!


----------

